# Looking for employment within vegetation mangement in sales or operations



## Brad Phil (Mar 16, 2010)

BRAD S. PHILLIPS Management/Operations/Sales 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
5945 Arden Place, Baton Rouge, LA 70806 (225) 603-8098 


Dear 

I have combined skills in management, operations, and sales with forestry degree to successfully manage and direct vegetation management operations in the southern United States. My ability to achieve bottom-line results, meet performance objectives, and develop high-performance work teams has been rewarded with a career of comprehensive experience in the electric utility and pipeline right-of-way maintenance industry.

I am bringing to your attention my leadership skills, achievements, experience, and proven talent to produce bottom-line results. I possess a supervisory and training background complemented by analytical, organizational and interpersonal skills.

I would appreciate an opportunity to discuss my potential for employment with your company. 

Results achieved at Wolf Tree, Inc. by applying the skills and knowledge detailed on the attached resume include:

·Developed and evaluated competitive bid proposals to investor owned utilities, electric cooperatives, electric municipalities, and pipeline industries across a multi-state region.
·Managed day-to-day operations in a multi-state region that included TX, OK, KS, AR, LA, MS.
·Established, selected, and developed two Area Managers to assist in day-to-day management of work crews across the region.
·Awarded first major pipeline company contracts (4) in my region.
·Awarded multi contract by investor owned utilities, cooperatives, and municipalities resulting from direct sales expertise.
·Generated approximately three and one-half (3.5) million dollars in regional sales on an annual basis
·Sales territory consisted of TX, OK, KS, MO, AR, LA, MS, AL, and Western TN.

I look forward to meeting with you to discuss your specific needs and how I can contribute to your company’s future success.

Sincerely,


Brad S. Phillips



BRAD S. PHILLIPS Management/Operations/Sales
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

5945 Arden Place, Baton Rouge, LA 70806 (225) 603-8098

B.S. Life Sciences Louisiana Tech University 1997
Forest Management

CAREER SKILLS/ KNOWLEDGE

Personnel Staffing/ Recruiting 
Cost Reduction Strategies
Logistics Management 
Team Building/Motivation
Emergency Response Coordinator 
Safety Training/Development
Contract Negotiations 
Maintenance Management
Productivity Improvements
Strategic Operations & Sales Plans
Evaluating and Executing Bid Proposals
Equipment Preventative Maintenance
Human Resources, Payroll Accounting
Supervisory Training
Electrical System Safety Devices/Hardware
Interpretation of Electrical System Circuit Maps


CAREER ACHIEVEMENTS

Developed and evaluated competitive bid proposals to investor owned utilities, electric cooperatives, electric municipalities, and pipeline industries across a multi- state region.

Developed strategic pricing structures for varied right-of-way contract requirements.

Managed day-to-day operations in a multi-state region that includes TX, OK, KS, AR, LA, and MS. 

Established, selected, and developed two Area managers to assist in day-to-day management of work crews across the region.

Interfaced with key management and supervisory personnel at customer locations throughout the region.

Awarded first major pipeline company contracts (4) in my region.

Gained multiple contracts with utilities, co-operatives, pipelines, and municipalities resulting from direct sales expertise.

Generated approximately three and one half (3.5) million dollars in region sales and operations on an annual basis.

Produced new business through sales to non-Wolf Tree customers in OK, KS, TX, MS, and LA.

Conducted operations for an Oklahoma utility on a 345 KV line that consisted of a 130-foot wide, 10-mile long reclamation project.


CAREER EXPERIENCE

WOLF TREE INC. KNOXVILLE, TN 4/01-2/10

Regional Manager Of Operations & Sales 4/01-2/10

·Worked as a Regional Operations Manager and Sales Manager in the Southcentral and Southeastern states.
·Responsible for managing accounts in MS, LA, AR, TX, OK, and KS.
·Supervised a staff of 40 employees, responsible for performance reporting, safety training and development, monthly financials, personnel staffing/ recruiting, equipment preventative maintenance.
·Delegated monthly target zones related to sales calls and meetings.
·Developed a large regional utility and pipeline sales base which encompassed: TX, OK, KS, MO, AR, LA, MS, AL, and Western TN.
·Evaluated and executed bid proposals in a multi state area related to electric utilities and pipeline companies.
·Coordinated logistics related to day-to-day operations for Emergency response crews related to hurricane and ice storm damaged areas.


ACRT, INCORPORATED, NASHVILLE, TN 3/00-3/01

Area Manager 3/00-3/01

·Worked as an Operations Manager and Sales Representative for the Southern territories. Working the markets for TN, KY, VA, NC, SC, GA, FL, AL, and LA, MS, AR.
·Responsible for managing operations in the existing accounts in Tennessee and Virginia as well as overseeing ACRT foresters within these accounts.
·Responsible for the evaluation, and conditions of the utility Row followed by prescriptions for each site. 
·Delegated new programs into existing accounts respectively.
·Upheld sales calls, and business meetings over a large territory base.
·Attended vegetation meetings throughout my territory base on a regular basis. 
·Managed vegetation survey program for a cooperative in Tennessee.
·Initiated and mailed out proposals for vegetation surveys, pilot projects, and programs to initiate ACRT foresters.


TIMBERLAND ENTERPRISES INCORPORATED, MONTGOMERY, AL 5/99-2/00

IVM Market Specialist 5/99-2/00

·Worked as a Herbicide Sales Representative for the Coosa Valley district, working the markets of Alabama, Tennessee and Florida. 
·Responsible for working existing accounts with the local cooperatives, and also to establish new accounts in the industrial markets.
·Responsible for the evaluation, and condition of the utility and industrial row’s followed by prescriptions for each site. 
·Initiated new programs into the utility and industrial markets respectively. Upheld sales calls, and frequent business meetings over a large customer base.
·Helped coordinate and set up seminars for the local cooperatives, promoting better row management practices.
·Provided reassessments pertaining calibration and application techniques.
·Attended off-premises functions at the Montgomery Bell State Park in ####son, TN to act as public relations for TEI at the annual Tennessee Vegetation Management Meeting.


SOTERRA INCORPORATED, CULLMAN, AL 5/98-4/99

Forest Technician 5/98-4/99

·Assigned as an assistant to the District Forester, and over a three man crew
·Assignments generally included:
oMarking timber
oMarking existing boundary lines, and evaluations made to establish new boundary lines on 43,000 acres of mixed pine/hardwood forests in central and north Alabama.
oCruising timber, locating beetle spots, prescribed burning, and relocation methods of logging crews via tract conditions.
oManaged and observed many logging operations techniques.

ENTERGY CORPORATION/ECI, HOT SPRINGS, AR 2/98-4/98

Assistant Operational Chief 2/98-4/98

·Responsible for reestablishing the existing mapping system.
·Evaluated line base of over 7,000 line miles in central Arkansas. Also over two general foreman, and twenty crewmembers of West Tree Service.
·Also made work order calls on an individual basis, and placed over the computer records on a daily basis, to a cost analysis program relating to work production and overall control ratios on the given row’s.

ENTERGY CORPORATION/ECI, WEST MONROE, LA 9/97-2/98

Utility Forester 9/97-2/98

·Assigned to an operational chief whose practices focused primarily on vegetation management on Entergy’s distribution line system.
·Responsible for two general foremen, and also over forty crewmembers for Asplundh.
·Placed over the northeastern district of Louisiana, which included West Monroe, and Monroe and evaluated over 4,000 total line miles to the Mississippi River. 
·Assignments generally included:
oEstablishing cycled management practices throughout the entire system.
oEvaluating vegetation growth factors, moving crews to different areas, managed beneficial control programs throughout the year, provided improved mapping grids through researching of old mapping units, computers and line checks to see if any changes have been made on each circuit.
oEstablishing very strong public relations with existing landowners, provided information to them on the work performed and the benefits of this.


EDUCATION

·Graduated from Louisiana Tech University, February 1997; 
BA degree Forestry (Forestry Management – option).


REFERENCES

Tom Wolf, Wolf Tree Inc., 3310 Greenway Drive, Knoxville, Tennessee 37928, 
Telephone: (865) 687-3400 ext. 25.

Joe Marshall, Assistant Vice President Of Utility Operations, ACRT Inc.,
2545 Bailey Rd. P.O. Box 401, Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio 44221, 
Telephone: (330) 945-6119.

Gordon Armistead, Timberland Enterprises, 4316 U.S. Hwy. 29 S.,
Auburn, Alabama 36830, Telephone: (334) 887-7317.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 16, 2010)

I cannot believe you didn't list me as a referell. Good luck Brad!


----------



## Brad Phil (Mar 16, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> I cannot believe you didn't list me as a referell. Good luck Brad!



Thanks for sharing this with me. It was good to hear from you again.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck to ya and stay in touch!


----------



## lxt (Mar 19, 2010)

Not being ignorant...BUT.... all the jobs you have listed in your resume you have only worked at each of them for a very short time!!!

the longest run I saw was like 1 year, some you only worked at for 2 months..so as far as the experience level & the time in grade at each position goes...you may claim all that stuff!! but any company looking for some one in the position you want to fill will seriously look at your time/history in each classification.

The first thing I would ask you is: why did you leave these jobs? were you let go from any of them? do you think you are experienced enough in all the classifications given your length of employment in regards to each classification?

Honestly your resume sounds good...But doesnt look very good, you have very little experience in many fields which will net you very little & the question in any companies mind would be? was he that bad that maybe they let him go?!!!

I hope you find what you want & wish you much luck, like I said Im not trying to be ignorant , just trying to play devils advocate!


LXT............


----------



## lxt (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooops sorry longest run was 9yrs with Wolf Tree Inc.

this raises another question.....you managed accts. & landed sales, along with developing a utility & pipeline sales base in several states?????

theres like 9 states you claim to have a sales base with & of those states respectfully... you have managed daily operations in 6 states??

are you kidding? c`mon.....just you? Im saying bull sh^t!!!!!

First off Wolf Tree Inc. has what? 40 employees....LOL, & you guys are covering 9 states all managed & overseen by you? Ppplleeaasseee!

Asplundh, Davey, Lewis, Nelson & Bartlett.....of which I have very good friends high up in 2 of those companies would have more than 40 field personnel covering 9 states let alone let one person oversee/manage it all.

If your that good & I doubt it...........Ill get you a number for a job, im sure they would be blessed to have the ability to handle 9 states with 40 people while still gaining contractual advances & procurement of such with only 1 person running the show!!!!!



LXT...................


----------



## treemandan (Mar 19, 2010)

lxt said:


> Ooops sorry longest run was 9yrs with Wolf Tree Inc.
> 
> this raises another question.....you managed accts. & landed sales, along with developing a utility & pipeline sales base in several states?????
> 
> ...



Uh oh. The nose knows?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow this is a tough crowd...

Nevertheless, THE HOLY ROMAN POPE IS GETTING READY TO PASS THE TORCH.
PLEASE TELL US IF YOU WILL CONSIDER THE POSITION.:deadhorse:


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

this guy is looking for a job, not for a pissed off, out of work treeguy to beat him up online. 


Jesus Christ, get on the right forum to talk trash, if you have nothing better to do.

Brad, nice resume. Well written.


----------



## lxt (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> this guy is looking for a job, not for a pissed off, out of work treeguy to beat him up online.
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, get on the right forum to talk trash, if you have nothing better to do.
> ...




who are you talking about? I was just pointing out how from a company point of view how things look!!

dont know who your talking about being pizzed off or out of work???? I call it as I see it.............Im working steady, happy as can be & dont need to travel for work!!!!

Brad maybe slayer will hire you??? 


LXT.................


----------



## treemandan (Mar 20, 2010)

lxt said:


> who are you talking about? I was just pointing out how from a company point of view how things look!!
> 
> dont know who your talking about being pizzed off or out of work???? I call it as I see it.............Im working steady, happy as can be & dont need to travel for work!!!!
> 
> ...



Btw, Ixt, I am always pissed off at everybody and everything, everybody says I am crazy, the first thing anybody says to me i am liable to flip out, I don't like anybody, nobody likes me, I have probably the biggest negative attitude about everything and I want top dollar. Can I have a job?

I have a feeling I am going on a tear tonight Enough for now I am going to touch up those 44's, be back to check later.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 25, 2010)

lxt said:


> who are you talking about? I was just pointing out how from a company point of view how things look!!
> dont know who your talking about being pizzed off or out of work???? I call it as I see it.............Im working steady, happy as can be & dont need to travel for work!!!!
> Brad maybe slayer will hire you???


C'mon, man think about it, how does your following his resume on a employment thread with critical input help him? anybody reading about HIM does not need your "help" deciphering his life's work....

send him a PM, maybe. you, as an working employer should know better.
Shaun Bowler was just plain stupid with his comment, while yours were clearly misguided.
As a potential employer I can clearly see his capabilities, but derailing a mans thread who's trying to get a job is just plain wrong.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 25, 2010)

lxt said:


> Not being ignorant...BUT.... all the jobs you have listed in your resume you have only worked at each of them for a very short time!!!
> 
> the longest run I saw was like 1 year, some you only worked at for 2 months..so as far as the experience level & the time in grade at each position goes...you may claim all that stuff!! but any company looking for some one in the position you want to fill will seriously look at your time/history in each classification.
> 
> ...



It is really common for a sales/marketing type person to move around in the beginning of their career for a few years until they move to more management oriented positions. Not an issue as they put their feet down and discover whats out in the real world for them & pay their dues in the related industries. I find it a positive that he was able to capture those positions and then move on until he found a solid position that lasted 9 years until now. AND this is a real tough economy for anything in those related businesses....we should wish him good luck vs. poke at a typical and actually excellent resume'.


----------



## lxt (Mar 25, 2010)

I wasnt "de-railing" the thread nor was what I said mis-guided in any thought, I do wish the man well & hope the best for him....However:

what I was saying & would say to any potential employee if I read a resume similar to this: I understand one beefs up their resume to impress...but this is clearly overly exaggeratted to a point of non-belief!

c`mon slayer......I have friends with the big companies that are regional supervisors who wouldnt/dont & couldnt claim to do all this guy has claimed, its one thing to impress but another thing to overdo it, if you cant clearly see that as an employer/climber for hire then.....you not in tune to the biz side of tree work that much!

dog...I agree for the most part & if those references checked out...then cool, but... did he move on or was he let go, maybe the employer told him..hey this isnt working & they parted ways???? truth is the time on most those jobs is very short & who would take a job or hire someone for those short periods of time & why?????

I hope he does land a nice gig, I hope the critique`s I gave him help, as I said Im not trying to bust on the man.....just playing "devils advocate".





LXT................


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2010)

lxt said:


> I wasnt "de-railing" the thread nor was what I said mis-guided in any thought, I do wish the man well & hope the best for him....However:
> 
> what I was saying & would say to any potential employee if I read a resume similar to this: I understand one beefs up their resume to impress...but this is clearly overly exaggeratted to a point of non-belief!
> 
> ...



What is scary is that I could very well put that on my resume' and it would all be true. It is isn't it? I could couldn't I ?


----------



## lxt (Mar 26, 2010)

treemandan said:


> What is scary is that I could very well put that on my resume' and it would all be true. It is isn't it? I could couldn't I ?



What? the over exaggeration part or the fact you ran the show in multiple states with 40 guys? 

I guess anytime ive been interviewed in the past....the employer always asks why did you leave after x amount of time.......which happens to be alot longer than many of the jobs listed on the above resume...!! It seems to me that employers take a more serious look at you when they see a steady long term work history. JMHO



LXT........


----------

